# Engineering - No Women Allowed



## jeb6294 (Aug 5, 2013)

I just saw this when I was checking my mail on AOL...not sure sure if it is funny or depressing.



> Is it impossible to believe that beautiful women can be successful engineers? It apparently was inconceivable to some employees at LinkedIn, the professional social network. As Internet news website Daily Dot reported, last month LinkedIn pulled recruiting ads depicting attractive female engineers, telling the advertiser to use images "related to the product" instead.



http://jobs.aol.com/articles/2013/08/05/linkedin-bars-photo-attractive-engineer/?ncid=webmail5


----------



## csb (Aug 5, 2013)

jeb6294 said:


> I was checking my mail on AOL...not sure sure if it is funny or depressing.




Both. Who still has AOL?

I've met several of the women associated with eb.com and we're HOT. That's why RG can't use our images to promote the site.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 5, 2013)

We ARE hot.

That would be like saying to only use nerdy guys with pocket protectors and thick glasses.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 5, 2013)

If the ad depicted in the article is typical of the type of image used by the ad agency, I can see why LinkedIn made the decision that they did. At first blush it looks like a spammy glamour shot - who bares their shoulders in a professional setting? Would we take the ad seriously if it depicted a hunky male engineer wearing a muscle shirt? (personal note: I would sooo click that, but not because I thought it would help me advance my career)

*Edit* And no one mention that I also look topless have bare shoulders in my LinkedIn photo. That's irrelevant.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 5, 2013)

jeb6294 said:


> I just saw this when I was checking my have mail on AOL...not sure sure if it is funny or depressing.




Concur


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 5, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> If the ad depicted in the article is typical of the type of image used by the ad agency, I can see why LinkedIn made the decision that they did. At first blush it looks like a spammy glamour shot - who bares their shoulders in a professional setting? Would we take the ad seriously if it depicted a hunky male engineer wearing a muscle shirt? (personal note: I would sooo click that, but not because I thought it would help me advance my career)
> 
> *Edit* And no one mention that I also look topless have bare shoulders in my LinkedIn photo. That's irrelevant.




Going to check YMZ's Linkedin photo, brb.


----------



## Supe (Aug 5, 2013)

Clearly they've never seen the Ladies of EB calendar.


----------



## csb (Aug 5, 2013)

You totally look topless!

I will say that we had an ad on here at one point that had all those people looking down in a circle and it was creepy.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 5, 2013)

csb said:


> You totally look topless!




But it's a tasteful topless shot. She's wearing a necklace!


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 5, 2013)

Deleting LinkedIn photo now. I didn't realize it actually looked THAT bad.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 5, 2013)

^Don't do that, I was completely kidding.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 5, 2013)

Anyway, my point stands that the ad agency is blowing this out of proportion and making false accusations to get back at LinkedIn.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 5, 2013)

Damn, I just missed it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 5, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > You totally look topless!
> ...


fixt


----------



## cement (Aug 5, 2013)

I finally see a reason to join linkedin and it's too late now!


----------



## csb (Aug 5, 2013)

Don't delete! It looks like you're wearing one of those fancy halter tops, not that you're topless.

I look like kinda like a man, if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 5, 2013)

Absurd. Female engineers run the same gamut as any other group of women - maybe they lean more towards wearing glasses than is common, but that's pretty much the only significant characteristic appearance-wise. (Racially, I have yet to meet an Engineer - male or female - of African descent (My African-American coworker's of Dutch descent)).

Not to say I've met a lot of female engineers, mind. One coworker, two clients (Civil), one my old boss interviewed so he could say he didn't discriminate against women (newsflash: he did), and two in a class I took this year.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 5, 2013)

"the tech industry has historically suffered from a "little bit of a time warp" in embracing female workers"

Duh. That's why female engineers are almost always hawt. We have to be better and better looking...


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 5, 2013)

Har har. I can see which of you perverts checked out my Linkedin page.



csb said:


> I look like kinda like a man, if it makes you feel better.


Not true! You look very pretty and professional in your photo.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 6, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> Har har. I can see which of you perverts checked out my Linkedin page.




Hey, you asked for it!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 6, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> Would we take the ad seriously if it depicted a hunky male engineer wearing a muscle shirt?




You act like there is something wrong with that.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 6, 2013)

cement said:


> I finally see a reason to join linkedin and it's too late now!


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 6, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> Har har. I can see which of you perverts checked out my Linkedin page.




Ha ha, I'm sure you realized long ago that most of us are perverts.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 6, 2013)

Lol, I don't think I am "linked-in" to Ymz...that goes on the to-do list


----------



## Krakosky (Aug 6, 2013)

Must get LinkedIn profile..,,


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 6, 2013)

^ Then you can be on EM's to-do list too


----------



## Freon (Aug 6, 2013)

EM_PS said:


> Lol, I don't think I am "linked-in" to Ymz...that goes on the to-do list






I concur, I searched for "Smoking Hot Engineer Babe" and only CSB came up....


----------



## csb (Aug 6, 2013)

It's because of my safety vest...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 6, 2013)

so linked in is also run by nerds?

who would have thought it..


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 6, 2013)

csb said:


> It's because of my safety vest...




I assume. Smoking hot!!!!!!!!


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 8, 2013)

I was wondering why YMZ's photo disappeared...


----------



## Freon (Aug 8, 2013)

YMZ, toss me a bone. I a currently offshore trying to put a plug in an until-recently burning gas well. (Not a secret, it made the news two weeks ago.)


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 8, 2013)

Freon said:


> YMZ, toss me a bone. I a currently offshore trying to put a plug in an until-recently burning gas well. (Not a secret, it made the news two weeks ago.)




I gots no picture to post right now of appropriate propriety.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 8, 2013)

Inappropriate is the new appropriate!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 8, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> Freon said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ, toss me a bone. I a currently offshore trying to put a plug in an until-recently burning gas well. (Not a secret, it made the news two weeks ago.)
> ...




So inappropriate it is!


----------

